# Bloquear Macros



## Elias788 (Nov 6, 2002)

Despues de terminar mis macros me gustaria que nadie pudiera cambiarlos y mejor si ni siquiera pueden verlos, Como puedo hacer para limitar el acceso a los Macros?


----------



## t4373125 (Nov 8, 2002)

Para evitar que te vean las macros, puedes proteger el codigo con una contraseña.

Vete al editor de VB y busca la opcion:

Herramientas > Propiedades de VBA Project > Proteccion

Un saludo


----------



## Elias788 (Nov 8, 2002)

muchas gracias!


----------

